# Good News/Bad News



## IWishToLearn (Dec 20, 2005)

Dr. Chapel,

Good news: The kicking tips you gave me did eventually take the strain off my back.
Bad news: Now I have to find something else to bug you about ;-).

Thanks again!


----------



## Doc (Dec 21, 2005)

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Dr. Chapel,
> 
> Good news: The kicking tips you gave me did eventually take the strain off my back.
> Bad news: Now I have to find something else to bug you about ;-).
> ...


No good deed goes unpunished.  Perhaps you should try stances and recognize that stances and footwork also have Indexes to proper anatomical movement.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 21, 2005)

Good call. Next step - stances! *Looks at calendar & tries to figure out time next to bug da Doc.*


----------

